# Jpg sehr groß



## Spacemonkey (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wieso sind denn die JPG-Bilder im Photoshop immer so groß?
Wenn ich im PS ein Bild speicher hat es z.B. 400 kb, wenn ich das gleiche danach in Paint öffne und speichere hat es nur noch 60 kb.


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Mai 2003)

Stell die Qualität beim speichern runter.
Bei "*Speichern unter...*" gibt es Stuffen von 1 bis 12,
bei "*Für Web speichern...*" gibt es Stuffen von 1 bis 100.

MfG


----------



## Kind der Sonne (18. Mai 2003)

Du kannst ja auch mal über das richtige Format nachdenken: Bei wenigen Farben GIF, bei vielen JPG.


----------



## Spacemonkey (18. Mai 2003)

Also ich nehm jetzt als Beispiel mal ein Bild, das ich mit der Digicam gemacht habe.
Wenn ich es auf den Rechner mache ist es durchscnittlich 1 MB groß.
WEnn ich es dann mit Paint vom Windows öffne und wieder speichere wird es wie gesagt wesentlich kleiner.
Liegt das daran, das Paint in einer schlechteren Auflösung speichert?


----------



## Carndret (18. Mai 2003)

Es geht dabei nur um die Komprimierung wie smallB es schon gesagt hat. Bei Photoshop ist eben noch ein extra Tool dafür da um das ganze zu optimieren. Paint hat wahrscheinlich einen festen Komrimierungsgrad.
Ich habe auch kürzlich ein riesiges Foto (40MB im png- und 65MB im psd-Format) und habe es als JPEG gespeichert. Mit einer Qualitätsstufe von von 100 ist es nur noch 12MB groß und mit 60 nur noch 3MB! Das heißt optimieren  .
Wenn Paint die Auflösung ändern würde, müsste das Bild nachher (von der Größe her) kleiner sein. Und das ist es sicher nicht, oder? Also hat er einfach eine andere Komprimierungsstufe.


----------



## Controll (18. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Also ich persöhnlich liebe ja den SmartSaver von Ulead. - Aber wenn man in Photoshop beim speichern ein wenig an der Qualität rumspielt, kann man auch schon akzeptable ergebnisse erziehlen.

Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## The real Gangster (18. Mai 2003)

wenn man "Für Web Speichern" macht, welche Stufe ist denn emfehlenswert? 
bei dem normalen abspeichern benutze ich immer Stufe 10...


----------



## Carndret (18. Mai 2003)

Kommt auf die Qualität an die du nachher haben willst. Schau einfach auf die Vorschaubilder und wähle dann das geeignetste aus.
Ich nehme meistens "JPEG Hoch" (Stufe 80) und ändere dann manchmal die Qualität noch um. Auch bei 100 wird noch viel an der Dateigröße gemacht. Also Probier einfach aus was du brauchst (von der Qualität her und der Dateigröße).
"Mehrere Durchgänge" ist auch nicht schlecht, weil die Datei auch noch mal ein bisschen kleiner werden kann.


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Mai 2003)

Ich nutze oft Werte zwischen 40 und 60,
kommt immer drauf an, wie gut ich das
Bild benötige und wie groß das jeweilige
Bild sein sollte.

MfG


----------

